# Good color combination on M3?



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi,

Thanks for everyone giving me advice on my M3 ordering. I have finalized most of the options I want but still could not decide which color to go. Would you please give me your opinion on these color combinations? I have never seen any of these in person. 

1) Silver Gray with Imola Red Nappa Leather
2) Silver Gray with Cinnamon Nappa Leather
3) Mystic Blue with Cinnamon Nappa Leather 

Thanks in advance!  

iSpY


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

#2Maybe


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm a big fan of Natural Brown - but on M3, Cinnamon is the closest thing. I've also seen Gray/Red combos and they look sweet.

Tough choice between all three in my mind. I'd have to say #1 for the "euro" look :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

iSpY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for everyone giving me advice on my M3 ordering. I have finalized most of the options I want but still could not decide which color to go. Would you please give me your opinion on these color combinations? I have never seen any of these in person.
> 
> ...


My buddy has an '04 M3 coupe with Silver Gray/Imola Red....it is HOT. So many M's with gray or black interiors.....Imola is the way to go. I'm going for a Titanium Silver/Imola Red combo on my '05 order.....I'd have gone with Silver Gray/Imola if my friend hadn't gotten it first so I need to be a little different. Here is an EXCELLENT site for M3 color combos...

http://www.m3supercar.com/e46.html


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

personally, i like orient blue with cinnamon leather. looks great in person.

from the three you chose, go silver grey with imola red.


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

Personally number 1 looks the best to me. However, I don't think the red wears and tears as well.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mystic + Cinnamon! :thumbup:


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

write in: Alpine white + imola or cinnamon (if they're avail w/ it) :str8pimpi


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

You cannot go wrong with any of those.

I would also consider TiAg/Cinn and Alpine White/Imola. But again, all of those would be good choices.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Not that I'm biased....


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Not that I'm biased....


Wow...that's very nice!! :thumbup: 
How's your experience so far with the red interior?

Btw, could someone post a pictue for Mystic Blue with Cinnamon and Siliver Grey with Cinnamon too? Thanks for helping to make a decision!

iSpY


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

iSpY said:


> Wow...that's very nice!! :thumbup:
> How's your experience so far with the red interior?
> 
> Btw, could someone post a pictue for Mystic Blue with Cinnamon and Siliver Grey with Cinnamon too? Thanks for helping to make a decision!
> ...


Well, I love the color. Hard for me to comment on long term wear since it's only about 9 months old and it's not my daily driver. Getting some wear on the driver side bolster, but that's going to happen with any of the napas regardless of the color.

Alex


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> personally, i like orient blue with cinnamon leather. looks great in person.
> 
> from the three you chose, go silver grey with imola red.


Yeah, I like orient blue with cinnamon also but unfortunately, they do not have it on M3. :tsk:


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> My buddy has an '04 M3 coupe with Silver Gray/Imola Red....it is HOT. So many M's with gray or black interiors.....Imola is the way to go. I'm going for a Titanium Silver/Imola Red combo on my '05 order.....I'd have gone with Silver Gray/Imola if my friend hadn't gotten it first so I need to be a little different. Here is an EXCELLENT site for M3 color combos...
> 
> http://www.m3supercar.com/e46.html


Thanks for link, it keep my eyes open!


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

really? did they stop offering it? i think you can special order then... maybe :dunno:

it's offered on the above website...


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> really? did they stop offering it? i think you can special order then... maybe :dunno:
> 
> it's offered on the above website...


I checked on the BMWUSA and there are only two blue color offered for M3: Mystic Blue and Interlagos Blue (Club sport only). I agree cinnamon look better with dark color such as orient blue and carbon black. I was checking the link from jetstream23 and I believe cinnamon looks great with Violet too.

iSpY


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

yah, but that is "Offocially" ... they offored only LSB when I bought mine, and yet, miraculously, I have Silverstone!

It is possible that it can be had, but it never was available on the M3.

I hate red of any color or shade, but if I had to pick, I have seen some Cin/Ag cars out there and I prefer it to IR/ag.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

iSpY said:


> I checked on the BMWUSA and there are only two blue color offered for M3: Mystic Blue and Interlagos Blue (Club sport only). I agree cinnamon look better with dark color such as orient blue and carbon black. I was checking the link from jetstream23 and I believe cinnamon looks great with Violet too.
> 
> iSpY


yeah i like the violet too :thumbup:


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> yah, but that is "Offocially" ... they offored only LSB when I bought mine, and yet, miraculously, I have Silverstone!
> 
> It is possible that it can be had, but it never was available on the M3.
> 
> I hate red of any color or shade, but if I had to pick, I have seen some Cin/Ag cars out there and I prefer it to IR/ag.


Hi Cowboy Behop,

Did you pay the extra 1200 to have silverstone?

iSpY


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The problem with the Cinnamon is that the actual color varies a good bit. I have seen Cinnimon that is almost brown, and I have seen Cinnamon that is almost orange. You are taking a bit of a chance with it.

I really do wish they offered a tan/bown interior for the M3.


----------

